
Ask HN: What would it take for you to change your view on domestic surveillance? - bko
Most people on this forum (myself included) are pretty skeptical of domestic surveillance in terms of effectiveness and the implications on civil liberties. After every attack, I feel like the media is having the same conversation about trade-off between civil liberties and surveillance. Could you foresee any event that would make you drastically change your opinion on domestic surveillance, one way or the other?
======
jacquesm
I strongly believe that terrorism can't be combated by surveillance no matter
how much of it you throw at the problem it is simply the wrong approach. So
for me there is no 'event' that would sway me to the side of pro dragnet
surveillance. In fact, I believe that dragnet surveillance actually makes
matters worse.

